# 17 week old puppy doesn't like to cuddle with me.



## Bimmergirl84 (Jun 15, 2009)

We have a 17 week old puppy who doesn't like to cuddle with me or sleep with me.







I know that this is not a "bad" behavior problem but my last dog would love to sit in my lap and sleep.

Is this just her personality or will GSD's want to cuddle with you later? She'd kind of an independent girl if you know what I mean. People pleasing isn't her #1 priority in life. LOL


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

She is still young. Rocky is wishy washy on the hugs and cuddles and at 90 +/- lap dog. I thing some GSD's like to snuggle and some dont but as far as I know, most of them are velcro and like to be in the same room/area as their family.

As for the "people pleasing" she is still just a baby and that will change when she realizes all of the good things that come from people pleasing.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

My 17 weeks old puppy doens't like to cuddle either and I've read that most dogs doesn't really "like" to be cuddled but can be trained consistently to "endure" the cuddling part. 

I would say each dogs are different. GSD mostly are more independent dogs who can think and act on their own except for the velcro part which is the cutest. Unlike lap dogs who are mostly spoiled by human and becomes "humanized" by the owner, therefore they have a higher toleration for being cuddled and carried. 

I've learned to enjoy my indepently thinking pup when he gives me space and rather sit a few feets away and does his own thing while I read a book or watch TV. Then, once in awhile, he'll come strolling to me asking for affection. As soon as I give too much, or tends to hug him, he'll get up and walk away a few feet and then lay down.. LOL. 


Dan


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse for his first year didn't like to cuddle either but once he turned a year old he is more into it and if I say "come hug mom" he comes over for a big hug. Strange thing during his first year of life he did sleep with my husband and I on the bed but at a year of age he moved (on his own) to his own bed beside the bed.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Panzer is almost 13 weeks and if I craddle him like a baby he squirms and grunts and whines but at the same time will try to lick my face! I can't help myself . . . my baby is getting so big already!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Funny, because it seems all the bunz in Karlo's litter but one love to cuddle(she is now doing better, but had the most drive in the litter, too) Is it genetic or the upbringing of the breeder? I know the Dam of this litter is a cuddlebug as well, but then again she was raised by the breeder too. I have females and a male and I don't think the gender makes a difference, all my dogs love to cuddle/but if they are in an excited frame of mind, forget it.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 5150Panzer is almost 13 weeks and if I craddle him like a baby he squirms and grunts and whines but at the same time will try to lick my face! I can't help myself . . . my baby is getting so big already!


He grunts and cries because it prevents him from doing what he wants to do. (not saying you are doing this) but actually doing that is a form of "alpha training"

IMaybe they are all different


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady hated to snuggle from the time he was a pup until now.
When he wants to he will but he likes to spread out
It doesn't bother me
my lab OMG can't get her off


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

Jedi ,who's almost 14 weeks, can only lay in our lap when he's very sleepy. If he's awake, forget it. He's no lap dog. He does like to lay down right on our feet when we at the kitchen counter cooking or doing whatever- I think warming our feet is his way of showing affection.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

They're all different, might change as she grows older and more of the personality develops. I had a male who would jump on the bed when I was going to sleep, cuddle me and put his head on the back of my neck, and sometimes put his paw over my waist. He'd never stay there longer than 20 minutes, then he'd jump off the bed and sleep on the floor. I loved it.
My female now, likes to sleep at my feet on the bed, she has to touch or be within range of touching, but she usually won't actually cuddle for long. Once in a while she will snuggle up, but most of the time just stays within range. She wags her tail when i hug her thoughand gives kisses!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto was NOT a cuddly pup, he was too busy exploring, chewing, playing. He turned into a snuggle monster about 7 months old. He gets on my bed at night for hugs and falls asleep his big honkin head on my leg. That head is getting bigger everyday, not sure how much longer I can take it!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna was not a cuddly pup either, but now at almost 11 mos she's my snuggle bug. When DH works she lays next to me in bed snuggled up with me...and she now loves to be touching us.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso (GSD) is almost three and ever since a wee pup has never liked to cuddle...ever! The closest he ever gets is to my husband and I and my mom, but everyone else..no way! He is just more aloof, not mean in anyway but would just rather someone throw the ball for him (you throw the ball = he loves you







)

Allie (GSD), however, is around the same age and likes to be up in everyone's business for cuddles, the more cuddles the better as far as she is concerned! She really doesn't seem to care who it is, loves everyone, and will cuddle with anyone as well..


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I remember thinking Dante didn't love me







he so was not into cuddling etc.

He did though, unless in the midst of FRAPin' (Frequent Random Acts of Playfulness), want to be laying near me.

Somewhere along the way he has become much more cuddly though he's no Lab


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Oddly Wolfie likes his cuddles inside his crate first thing in the morning. He won't come out until I stick myself into his crate and give him hugs and kisses. DH was the first one to get him out of crate the other day and Wolfie just sat there. DH wondered why until I told him. He stuck his head, gave him his fix of cuddles and out came Wolfie. Hence proving my theory. Other than that, he is a max one-minute cuddler. And when he's tired at night, forget it. If cuddled, he will determinedly get up, plod off as far away from us as possible, spread out on the floor with a grumpy sigh and glare at us before dozing off.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Cain at that age was definitely not into cuddling. If you tried you were apt to get your nose pierced for your efforts. He was way more into playing especially throwing and chasing anything. He was about 3 yrs old before he began to tolerate it. Now he will cuddle and love with me and hops on the bed every night for a snuggle. He is not cuddly with others more into playing.

Dazzle is 6 mths old and will snuggle and hug for few moments and than ZOOM off to play. The brief snuggle is usually just before going outside. Her Nana/breeder tells me that her quick snuggle is just like her Mom. She sort of slithers up the front of you and leans into your neck gets some scritches and then she's OFF.

They definitely all have their own personalities.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.FRAPin' (Frequent Random Acts of Playfulness), want to be laying near me.














> Originally Posted By: CainGSDIf you tried you were apt to get your nose pierced for your efforts.


yeah, it took months for that to heal because Otto kept hitting the SAME EXACT spot!


----------



## Bimmergirl84 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys for the responses. I cuddle with all of our pets and this is our first large breed dog and I was soooo excited to be able to cuddle her. Seem like the GSD's aren't quite as needy for cuddles as our other pets.









Right now i'm slowly trying to introduce her to cuddling. When she's on the floor sleeping i'll lie down and just touch my hand to her back and lie there with her. hopefully she'll tolerate my whole body by the end of the week.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie's cuddle-bug didn't kick in until she was around a year old, so give it some time









When she was a puppy, I would try to cuddle her and she would get up and move to the other side of the room







Now she goes out of her way to lay next to me and rest her chin on my lap


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Some dogs never turn out to be cuddly dogs.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante is not as cuddly as a lot of the dogs I read about here.

He'll sometimes sleep on the bed with me but sometimes prefers the floor next to the bed. When he does come up on the bed with me by morning he's often back down on his bed on the floor.

Right now he's laying on his bed next to my desk.

He doesn't often seek petting etc but really prefers to simply lay on the floor beside my feet.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey, I wouldn't worry to much about him not cuddling with you, although I am sure it is very disapointing. My Baya wont cuddle with my sis at night either and its just because her room is warm and mine feels like the artic (I have an AC) She is really heat sensitive and even in average room temp perfers teh cool kitchen or bathroom floors, or even the middle of the carpet w/no one touching her lol. It sounds like he likes to be around you but maybe he just gets hot?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all dogs are different when it comes to cuddling.
my boy was never a cuddler. he'll lay on the bed with you for a few minutes and then to floor he goes. he'll lay at the foot of the bed
or on my GF's side. i wouldn't worry about it. i also wouldn't force
my dog to cuddle with me. 

your girl is only 17 weeks old, she might change. don't worry your girl knows you're her human.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lulu likes to snuggle but only when SHE wants to







If I lay on the couch she will jump up and cuddle up with me and I'll huggle her, but most times not for long, she has a hard time staying in one spot very long







She will be 7 months old on Sept 10


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

My pup is 4 months, and she is slowly coming around. At first she didn't want to be on the bed, even for a minute. Then I got a bigger bed and right around that time she started jumping up and laying with me for a few minutes. Usually she will lay near me and let me give her a rub down while she licks my face for about a minute or two, then she moves down to the foot of the bed and takes a twenty minute nap. She sleeps in her crate at night.

As far as being a lap dog, I don't see that happening for a very long time. She is much more of a velcro dog in that she is always where she can see me. If I'm working in the kitchen, she's laying infront of the fridge, hoping I drop something I'm sure =) Whenever I leave the room she gets up and follows me, so at least that gives me hope that one day she'll let me use her as a pillow lol


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Paige was never a cuddler till later in life. If you had time to cuddle than you have time to kick the ball was her theory. My dog Jazmin LIVED to be cuddled!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante must have snuck on here during the night and read this thread.
A little bit ago I was sitting on the couch (like I always do) when Dante suddenly jumped up there and laid down with his paws and head on my lap, and then just laid there for an hour while I watched a program I had taped!

Silly dog


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

This was a small disappointment to me too when my GSD pup was not into snuggles. But she's nearing 7 months now and suddenly has become very much into hugs and snuggles. She buries her face in the crook of my arm. Melts my heart. 
I have no idea why it took so long for her to want hugs. You'd think a younger pup would seek this contact & assurance more than an older dog.


----------

